# Im tired of going through tic testers.



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

When I first started in the trade a couple years ago. I started with a craftsman tic tester because someone gave me a gift card. Of course it died in a couple of months so I got a Fluke after that. After a year or so it got really silent so I replaced the battery. Two months later it stopped all together. I then got a Milwaukee tester. That one was really cool because it had a flashlight so it was really handy. However after about 5 months, it started giving me a ton of false readings saying I had voltage everywhere. Places I knew didn't have voltage. That one is going in the trash soon.

So I'm wondering what do you guys think is the best tic tester? Should I go back to the fluke because it lasted the longest? Then expect to buy a new one every year and a half?

I've heard a lot of people like their Klein tester because it's fairly compact.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Well,,,, the old coot I worked for back in the seventies just licked his fingers and .......


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never had one, but alot of guys here talk highly of Santronics


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

When you have problems with your fluke tic tester call the number on the side of it and tell them what's going on. I think its 1800-44-FLUKE. They replaced mine with a new one ASAP.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you sure your Milwaukee doesn't have low batteries? Those things eat batteries for breakfast, probably because the flashlight is so handy to use.

False readings are common with these things because they are inexact at the best of times. They aren't a replacement for a multimeter.

I think the Milwaukee is the best even though the button falls out and they eat batteries. If I spend twenty bucks on a new one every few months, it's a cost of doing business.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> Should I go back to the fluke because it lasted the longest? Then expect to buy a new one every year and a half?


Yes.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Santronics are probably the most long life glow stick that I have used. I like that there is no switch to break or fall apart. I have one in my spare/backup tool bag that is 16 years old and still works fine. I rate Fluke as #2 for durability. For the best life span of usage, don't carry your glow stick every day in your pocket, pouch or anywhere it will get beat up. Put it in your tool bag/box and fetch it when needed.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

The flukes have the battery connector bend making the act funny. Even new ones are marginal at best. I have never had one last very long.

Never trust your life to them. 

Get a wiggy instead. Better yet get a fluke t+ pro and throw the sniffer in the trash.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I agree with 99cents, check your batteries. I liked the fluke but it was silent so if working outside it was a pain to see the light.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Buy an actual tic tracer

http://www.amazon.com/Amprobe-TIC-300-PRO-Detector/dp/B00443I32G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1405732005&sr=8-3&keywords=Tic+Tracer


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I've seriously had this one for 6 years. No buttons too just push down the pocket clip to operate. Couldn't recommend more highly


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I've enjoyed Greenlee's screamer (gotta make noise) and it did very well until it jumped out of a 4sq in the ceiling and committed suicide. Also had a Fluke which was decent. Bought a two pack of the Milwaukee flashlight ones for twenty bucks and I'm hooked. Actually use the flashlight on it more than my fancy $100 flashlight! Dropped one of them in the toilet on demo job. Pulled the battery out, let it sit overnight, put in new batteries, runs perfect.

No sniffer is failsafe, never trust your life on one, and realize they're mostly a toy.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the flashlight one too. I'm hooked.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I like the flashlight one too. I'm hooked.


Me three, it comes in handy far more often than I would have thought.

Thumbs up Milwaukee!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Fluke 1AC-A II I've had mine for a number of years. Carry it in my front pocket about every day. I use it a lot with good results. I've tried others but they don't match the Fluke.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

varmit said:


> Santronics are probably the most long life glow stick that I have used. I like that there is no switch to break or fall apart. I have one in my spare/backup tool bag that is 16 years old and still works fine. I rate Fluke as #2 for durability. For the best life span of usage, don't carry your glow stick every day in your pocket, pouch or anywhere it will get beat up. Put it in your tool bag/box and fetch it when needed.


If I'm going to leave a non-contact tester in my tool bag, I may as well grab a real meter. The idea behind a non-contact tester is to have something quick and easy in your pocket or pouch (in other words, at arm's length).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> Me three, it comes in handy far more often than I would have thought.
> 
> Thumbs up Milwaukee!


Yeah, I switched to Klown for awhile and was trying to use that green glow for a flashlight  .


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Yeah, I switched to Klown for awhile and was trying to use that green glow for a flashlight  .


I use scantronics


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Well,,,, the old coot I worked for back in the seventies just licked his fingers and .......


I have seen that and I believe it:laughing:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

When I got into the trade, I must have gone through at least 3 or 4 of the Fluke ones but the tips kept breaking. Then I bought a Greenlee one, maybe around 03 and its still kicking around.

I also kinda like the new Klein one.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Fluke. Tried 4 other brands and went back to the Fluke.
Use it everyday. Always in my pocket.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

99cents said:


> If I'm going to leave a non-contact tester in my tool bag, I may as well grab a real meter. The idea behind a non-contact tester is to have something quick and easy in your pocket or pouch (in other words, at arm's length).


I probably didn't word this correctly. I always have mine near me and in my pocket if needed, but no brand of these these testers are not he most durable tool in the world. ( They are not something that you would throw into a pile of wrenches.)


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

varmit said:


> I probably didn't word this correctly. I always have mine near me and in my pocket if needed, but no brand of these these testers are not he most durable tool in the world. ( They are not something that you would throw into a pile of wrenches.)


The first one of these I bought was some POS I got at a hardware store. It fell apart putting the battery in  .


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've only had Flukes for the last 10 years, I'm probably on my fourth one or so. I don't have a problem replacing one every 2.5 years. I know I lose or wear out my ***** WAY faster than that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cow said:


> I've only had Flukes for the last 10 years, I'm probably on my fourth one or so. I don't have a problem replacing one every 2.5 years. I know I lose or wear out my ***** WAY faster than that.


I usually destroy tools when I forget to use my tester on the cable before cutting it  .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well most non contact voltage sensors are not good enough you must be almost touching the conductor or just about stick it in the receptacle if you testing a breaker just to see if its hot they don't work 90 % of the time .

I have made my own sensor which can tell you if powers on outside a panel cover or conduit . I just made one for fun I don't plan on selling it or marketing it because its been around for 50 years and now everyone thinks its new.

And that said I really cant use my own on the job because its not made by a company no personal homemade tools used on the job. Not bragging but my tester is the best .

But there is a non contact out there that is the best on the market Extech DVA -30 it does what my homemade one does outside a cover it detects outside a EMT conduit or rigid conduit it detects any pull box metal it detects power .

For the guys who do resis work get it because you can trace a wire inside a wall it works 3 feet away from romex with 120 volts on it.


But my company wont let us use the Extech because are safety guru says its adjustable and that can effect a test if not done properly .
with out the adjusting part it would be ok to use he says .

I dont agree but he has a point so I made one that is non adjustable but I still cant use it at work .

Extech DVA-30 is the best and there only 35 bucks Amazon check it out .

I have one and its bad ass .:thumbup:


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

I like my hoki one best one ive found so far not too sensitive. Doesnt break like the fluke when you drop it. Nice and loud when I leave it on a wire to go find the breaker.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Use a meter. Those thing are dangerous.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I use the Fluke ones. They last the longest and are the most accurate.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sanstronic


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Commercial Electric.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They seem to just be disposable items that break in 6 months.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Use a meter. Those thing are dangerous.


How's that?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Use a meter. Those thing are dangerous.


Hammers are dangerous. You could smash your finger. Drills are dangerous. You could drill into a live cable. Saws are dangerous. You could cut your hand off. Trucks are dangerous. You could drive off the edge of a cliff.

I think you get the idea...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Use a meter. Those thing are dangerous.


I use them only to save a pair of ***** or linesmans, if it has the potential of shocking me then Im putting my Fluke tester across it.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well lets talk about sensors why do you thinks a meter is better now ?

If you pretest your meter on a live circuit or you pretest your voltage sensor 
whats different about it explain this . 


Heres what I see I think most electricians don't like sensors because there cheap there not made well and I agree . 

There not indicating what voltage but that there is voltage plus you cant check phases ABC or to neutral ABC and read voltage . NFPA rules 

There just a sensor thats it nothing more I think these were a great idea but personally I don't use it to test voltage. 

Also they were made not just for electricians I think they were on the market for your home owner so anyone could check there power safely .That was the idea so everyone could test easy for power . 

And it was great for the other trades to test there cords because it was easy to use .

A non contact sensor is temp power tester during construction its used 98 % more then a regular meter or tester in commercial construction 
the inspector has one he uses it on every panel before he touches anything the contractor has one all electricians on site must have one per the safety rules on them at all times its like a hard hat . 
Most trades have one or two to check there cords and tools for power 
so its not just for the electricians its for the general public and there going to use it no matter what you say they don't have a meter or care about the NFPA .

So check your battery don't drop it in the bottom of you tool bag and it will last a long time . Most fail because your not taking care of it because there cheap they get tossed around like a regular tool . 
There not made of steel its just like your iPhone do you drop it in your tool bucket .:thumbup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Where I work the two of us in our group are not allowed to use them NCVT's on low voltage. However we use NCVT's on voltages greater than 600 volts. If you are trying to troubleshoot with a NCVT you atr asking for allot of grief and wasted time. 
An electrician where I work troubleshot a limit in a 125VDC control circuit with NCVT for almost a day. When I told him that was using the wrong instrument to trouble shoot the wrong circuit and I explained to him that a NCVT would not work on DC. His reply was that switch should been labled 125 VDC . MY answer that was installed that it was installed in 1958 and never was an issue until that day. plus the whole installation was going away in 18 months live with it.
That being said I use NCVT when I work in the real world. dut I always follow Dirty Harry's advice with them and all other test equipment and know their limitations. 

LC


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I used to hate non contact testers, they weren't reliable... then I bought a Fluke LVD2. This thing is SOLID.. it works perfectly, accurately, every time and it even has a flashlight built in.

I'll never buy any other non contact tester again in my life. It's worth the extra bucks.










Glows blue for low voltage and red for high voltage.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

99cents said:


> Hammers are dangerous. You could smash your finger. Drills are dangerous. You could drill into a live cable. Saws are dangerous. You could cut your hand off. Trucks are dangerous. You could drive off the edge of a cliff.
> 
> I think you get the idea...


Ok. Ill say it like this, they're stupid. And all that stuff you rattled off right their would be dangerous only from human error. Those stupid tic tracers are out of your control.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

piperunner said:


> Well lets talk about sensors why do you thinks a meter is better now ?
> 
> If you pretest your meter on a live circuit or you pretest your voltage sensor
> whats different about it explain this .
> ...


You have a point with a meter being unreliable but my statistics chart shows my meters have never failed me and the two tic tracers I've owned have always failed. The last one I had would show me induction over line voltage. Awesome.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> You have a point with a meter being unreliable but my statistics chart shows my meters have never failed me and the two tic tracers I've owned have always failed. The last one I had would show me induction over line voltage. Awesome.


Well I had a voltage sensor fail and when your battery is low in a fluke it can give odd readings but that's my experience on the difference between these two testers . Yes you can not trouble shoot when you need to measure voltage but you can sense voltage for temp power or just to see if you have power on a cable or extension cord . 
No one is going to pull out there fluke to check a power extension cord for the plumbers on the job. 
I had a guy once who had a Greenlee meter he blew it up testing 480 volts and the meter only was designed for 240volts .
I once during testing voltage and was getting 85 volts 40 volts 30 volts odd readings and my meter was bad . So it does happen the big issue is when your not aware and it only takes one time to kill yourself at that moment because something didn't work . 
Another story I heard screaming one day in the electrical room my helper was testing a switch with a sensor his battery was dead back then we didn't test on a live know circuit guess what it was hot he touched the neutral and the hot his arm was a little red but he was ok .
Our company will not let us work hot were terminated if we do it .
If we have a panel that's hot turned on and this is during a new project once its on and we must turn it off .
We lock out the feeder to that panel then put on a hot suit to test ABCN that's after we test our meter before we test the panel .
Plus fill out a hot work permit on site and everyone who is involved with the shut down must attend a meeting before to go over the safety plan.
Before we turn on a panel it has to be inspected by whoever is turning it on then locked out then a red sign is taped to that cover caution hot .
One of my crew guys must stand by that panel when its turned on with a radio and as I flip the breaker to it he must within two seconds tell me its on .
Now we install a box on every panel with a circuit that's just to test the power is on so hes ready basically to give me the ok . If I don't get a call it goes off until he calls me to turn it on because I shut it off after two seconds.

Once its on but before its turned on all breakers in the panel are locked out this includes 20 amp single pole breakers any panel on site so were talking thousands of mini breaker locks and breaker lockout kits from SQ-D .

When we release gear SQ-D supplies all panels with factory locking devices 
We tag it sign it and nothing gets turned on unless its checked by two electricians which are assigned to that task. There job is to turn it on the electrical rooms are locked and no other trade can enter unless are electrician whose sole job is to be with them in the room . They sign a paper to that effect before they work in our rooms . 

When you have 30 plus electrical rooms and hundreds of panels you must do this or your looking for a death on site . 30 years ago this didn't happen and I can say we never had any electrician ever killed from a lockout tag out which never was done . 
Its what we must do today that they need to include in the estimate which it is not so the hours for safety is not in the budget .
:thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> You have a point with a meter being unreliable but my statistics chart shows my meters have never failed me and the two tic tracers I've owned have always failed. The last one I had would show me induction over line voltage. Awesome.




Good god. If you don't understand the tool, don't use it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's a useful tool if you know its limitations.

As far as I know, it recognizes the electrical field around a live conductor. That's what makes it beep and flash. If a dead conductor is touching or in close proximity to a live conductor, there may be enough voltage induced into the dead conductor to make the NCVT beep and flash.

Static electricity can also make a NCVT beep and flash.

These are not "failures", they're just limitations to the tool.

What you're looking for are strong, consistent beeps and flashes. If you're troubleshooting, you do your best to separate your conductors to get more accurate readings.

To call a NCVT stupid for giving you inaccurate readings is like calling your hammer stupid because you can't turn screws with it.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

99cents said:


> It's a useful tool if you know its limitations.
> 
> As far as I know, it recognizes the electrical field around a live conductor. That's what makes it beep and flash. If a dead conductor is touching or in close proximity to a live conductor, there may be enough voltage induced into the dead conductor to make the NCVT beep and flash.
> 
> ...


My Fluke ncvt is a valuable front line tester that I use daily. I couldn't imagine working without it. Like any other tool, you have to use it appropriately and within it's limitations. For a quick check it works awesome, obviously if I'm going to be touching potentially live parts I want to put a wiggy or meter on it, but if you are trying to determine which wires are live in a trough with 100 wires in it a ncvt is the only way to go. Trying to use a meter in that situation is unnecessarily time consuming.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's an analogy:

I'm a chitty golfer. Might play once a year.

I'm standing on the tee box one time telling a guy I need new clubs because mine don't work. He grabs my driver and smacks the ball 250 straight down the middle.

I still have those clubs. Nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

99cents said:


> It's a useful tool if you know its limitations.
> 
> As far as I know, it recognizes the electrical field around a live conductor. That's what makes it beep and flash. If a dead conductor is touching or in close proximity to a live conductor, there may be enough voltage induced into the dead conductor to make the NCVT beep and flash.
> 
> ...


I bet you introduce yourself as god at work.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I bet you introduce yourself as god at work.


Just because you can't figure out how to use a perfectly good tool and so label it "useless", there's no need to get testy.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> ...Those stupid tic tracers are out of your control.


 How's that? Know the limitations of the tester, and do a live-dead-live check. Literally no different than any other tool you own, saying they don't work in all circumstances is like being angry your DMM didn't detect voltage when the dial is set to Ω.

In years of using them as my primary testing means, I have literally not had one single time where they failed to detect a voltage that was present, when I used them as they were designed.

I know this will be an argument, and I know there is an OSHA rule about phase-to-phase verification that technically restricts the use of these tools, but I've said it before: If non contact testing is the accepted industry standard at 115,000 volts, it's acceptable at 115 volts. Yes, I will bet my safety on that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I bet you introduce yourself as god at work.


When you're god, introductions aren't necessary.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

There's 3 things I have in my pocket at all times.










and









and


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

...and this


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Desperate housewives need luvinz too!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> ...and this


What is that?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> What is that?


We are a full service contractor 

Some guys use the glow in the dark ones for panel changes.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well we all said what we think about sensors what if someone had a non contact sensor that could detect the actual voltage on each phase or could detect the actual voltage on the neutral to any phase and indicate it on a LCD display ? That you could put in your tool box .

What if someone made a non contact sensor that could test rotation and give a voltage reading . What would the NFPA think of that a safe way to test 
and give a voltage reading non contact . Do ya think electricians would like that or do you think it would be a waste of time and the old meter would still be your main tester?

Just a thought :thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

piperunner said:


> ...What if someone made a non contact sensor that could test rotation and give a voltage reading . What would the NFPA think of that a safe way to test and give a voltage reading non contact...?


 They still wouldn't like it for the rule I mentioned above.


> *120.1(5)*
> Use an adequately rated voltage detector to test each phase conductor or circuit part to verify they are deenergized. Test each phase conductor or circuit part both phase-to-phase and phase-to-ground. Before and after each test, determine that the voltage detector is operating satisfactorily.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Big John said:


> They still wouldn't like it for the rule I mentioned above.


 Well John ya your right they wouldn't like it they might have to rewrite there rule book .

So I guess ill start making one just for fun maybe my grand kids can market it in 45 years to Greenlee . :laughing:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Big John said:


> How's that? Know the limitations of the tester, and do a live-dead-live check. Literally no different than any other tool you own, saying they don't work in all circumstances is like being angry your DMM didn't detect voltage when the dial is set to Ω.
> 
> In years of using them as my primary testing means, I have literally not had one single time where they failed to detect a voltage that was present, when I used them as they were designed.
> 
> I know this will be an argument, and I know there is an OSHA rule about phase-to-phase verification that technically restricts the use of these tools, but I've said it before: If non contact testing is the accepted industry standard at 115,000 volts, it's acceptable at 115 volts. Yes, I will bet my safety on that.


Here we go. Do you read what you write or what? I never said they didn't work AT ALL. I said. THEY'RE STUPID. And I wouldn't be caught dead using one. Ha ha. Actually I would be caught dead. Ha ha.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Big John said:


> How's that? Know the limitations of the tester, and do a live-dead-live check. Literally no different than any other tool you own, saying they don't work in all circumstances is like being angry your DMM didn't detect voltage when the dial is set to Ω.
> 
> In years of using them as my primary testing means, I have literally not had one single time where they failed to detect a voltage that was present, when I used them as they were designed.
> 
> I know this will be an argument, and I know there is an OSHA rule about phase-to-phase verification that technically restricts the use of these tools, but I've said it before: If non contact testing is the accepted industry standard at 115,000 volts, it's acceptable at 115 volts. Yes, I will bet my safety on that.


Really! your gonna compare 115kv testers to 600v over the counter junk. Wow.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Excuse me boys for getting all excited. I just see them as being dangerous and would hate to see someone get hurt because of one.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Use a meter. Those thing are dangerous.





Cow said:


> How's that?





Chrisibew440 said:


> Excuse me boys for getting all excited. I just see them as being dangerous and would hate to see someone get hurt because of one.


Again, how are they dangerous? 

The Flukes I've been using have been nothing but reliable.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> ...I never said they didn't work AT ALL. I said. THEY'RE STUPID....


 I guess I don't know what that means. Every test instrument is stupid: You use it wrong, you're gonna get the wrong result.

My position is that I have never heard of someone endangered by a properly used non-contact tester. It's always human error. I'll admit they have more limitations than a contact voltmeter, but I have a real hard time blaming the tester because people haven't taken the time to understand their operation.

Besides which, contact voltmeters also have hazards of their own if used improperly.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Big John. They're stupid to me. I choose never to use one again. Now I know where the majority stands though. I thought I'd have a lot more yays then nays for sure. Instead I got one thanks. Ha ha. Keep blinking and beeping away you tic tracer users you.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Big John. They're stupid to me. I choose never to use one again. Now I know where the majority stands though. I thought I'd have a lot more yays then nays for sure. Instead I got one thanks. Ha ha. Keep blinking and beeping away you tic tracer users you.


I'm having a hard time understanding not using these. Sounds like you bought some cheap p.o.s. testers. The only false readings I ever got were from a discount tester that read false hot circuits. None have ever failed to read voltage that was present.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Takes a special kind of union guy to not understand how to work a non contact tester. :whistling2:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Takes a special kind of union guy to not understand how to work a non contact tester. :whistling2:


Hey now


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

madrone48 said:


> Hey now


Kidding! The guy probably isn't even union, he's probably the Stephen Colbert of the IBEW. :laughing:

Who would put IBEW in their username, except someone pretending to be in the IBEW!


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Boy frunk your earning a spot right next to 99cent up by the pearly gates. 
What kind of derelict would think that I'm not union because I put ibew in my username and maybe that's why you Canadians have issues with us down here is that our pride level is higher.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If I was a member of 440 I would be embarrassed.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Boy frunk your earning a spot right next to 99cent up by the pearly gates.
> What kind of derelict would think that I'm not union because I put ibew in my username and maybe that's why you Canadians have issues with us down here is that our pride level is higher.


It seems if you were as passionate about learning the proper operation of tic testers as you are about being union, you might actually like them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

This thread got ******ed.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I was simply disagreeing with the usage of tic tracers and all you guys got butt hurt. I didn't say you were stupid. I said they were stupid. As for you 99 arrogance won't get you far. You guys need to deflate and come back to reality. There's no air in space.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

99cents said:


> If I was a member of 440 I would be embarrassed.


I'd be embarrassed if I were you. You can't handle a little personal preference or criticism of a product you didnt even design! from someone you'll never meet.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Cow said:


> It seems if you were as passionate about learning the proper operation of tic testers as you are about being union, you might actually like them.


What so proper about it!?! Is there a certain angle you have to wave them at to get a correct reading. Spare me. The ones I had I new how to use because I verified them with a meter if it was a false reading or true one. I can't believe you pride yourself on the proper " waving" or whatever technique you think you have for a tic tracer. You know what. You give me a crash course on how to properly use a tic tracer. You'd better invite cinderella, she's got experience in wands.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Big John said:


> They still wouldn't like it for the rule I mentioned above.


How do you test phase to ground or phase to phase with a tic tracer?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Chrisibew440 said:


> How do you test phase to ground or phase to phase with a tic tracer?


That's not the purpose of a hot stick.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> How do you test phase to ground or phase to phase with a tic tracer?


Now I see the problem. He's still looking for the digital display on his NCVT. Good luck with that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> How do you test phase to ground or phase to phase with a tic tracer?


Here's a tool you might understand:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I was simply disagreeing with the usage of tic tracers and all you guys got butt hurt.


Yes if you're a home owner.. but we're professional electricians. It's like disagreeing with the usage of multimeters or the usage of screw drivers or the usage of copper. It's part of the trade, learn the trade.

If you had a bad experience with a non contact tester, it's either the tester was the cheapest piece of junk on the market, or you haven't learned how to use it. It's my go-to tool, it's in my pocket all the time, I can't even go get groceries without it in my pocket. 

I disagree with the usage of shovels, look at how deep of a hole one can get themselves into. You'll never get out of it.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> How do you test phase to ground or phase to phase with a tic tracer?


How do you test for voltage present with a multimeter without exposing the conductor?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

arminkeller said:


> How do you test for voltage present with a multimeter without exposing the conductor?


He calls his journeyman over and the journeyman uses his tic tester. :whistling2:

Apprentices aren't supposed to go near live wires anyway. They're safest on the broom.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've had my Kline sniffer for 6 months now. So far so good.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

arminkeller said:


> How do you test for voltage present with a multimeter without exposing the conductor?


Exactly.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

arminkeller said:


> How do you test for voltage present with a multimeter without exposing the conductor?


He licks his fingers and does the touch test.. much more reliable than some fancy pants electro pen chirper.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> He licks his fingers and does the touch test.. much more reliable than some fancy pants electro pen chirper.


Doesn't look like it was a good day down at LU440...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

It's his own fault, he should have had a hard hat on!


----------



## carlschuerman (Jul 10, 2014)

The Milwaukee tracer with the flashlight, best there is. The flashlight is the selling point for me.

It's a tracer, not a meter afterall.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I know a meter must be used pre NFA 70 ABC AB BC CA AN BN CN AG BG CG .

But if you need a meter pre NFA then I guess they need one for 4160 v and 12kv and up. Funny but all the guys at the power company use is a sensor to test voltage they even have one that's digital indicates the voltage they clamp around the cable and its a sensor . Just some constructive input to add to the fire lets just keep it on sensors . Your cant used a meter with high voltage its dangerous


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

When you work on high voltage you use more than just a tic tracer. First you use the tic tracer, then you do the brush test and then you install the ground sets. Then you can get out of your gloves and flash suit and consider it dead.

They do make meters for high voltage. They also make a tester for those meters.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Fluke


----------

